# Milwaukee M18 cordless tools



## TwoShot (Jan 18, 2008)

I recently purchased several Milwaukee M 18 cordless tools. My impact driver kit and drill/driver/hammer drill kit are the "Fuel" brushless variety. The 6 1/2 inch circular saw and the right angle drill are the regular M 18 technology. I have found them to be well designed solid tools. I have used the impact driver the most. The battery life with the XC battery has been phenomenal. Time will tell but I am pleased with my purchase. These tools replaced a set of Dewalt 28 volt cordless tools purchased in 2010. The online retailer neglected to say the line had been discontinued, hence the good price. The tools were solid but the batteries, 6 in all, were made in 2007. 2 were dead as brand new, they were replaced by Dewalt at the time, but I was down to 2 decent batteries. Any Dewalt replacement batteries I have seen were "old" in the package.


----------



## wood8671 (Jan 13, 2013)

I use the M18 also, not the brushless. I have been very pleased. I keep the impact and drill in my truck. In my tool trailer I keep Ridgid 18v tools.


----------



## Loganville Tiger (Dec 23, 2012)

I have been a Milwaukee fan for quite some time. Have an older 14.4 that has served me well. I am looking to upgrade to a newer and longer lasting battery type though. This helps - _Thanks_!!



wood8671 said:


> I use the M18 also, not the brushless. I have been very pleased. I keep the impact and drill in my truck. In my tool trailer I keep Ridgid 18v tools.


I have perused the Rigid at the local big box - appears to be a solid tool.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*check out Battery World*



TwoShot said:


> I recently purchased several Milwaukee M 18 cordless tools. My impact driver kit and drill/driver/hammer drill kit are the "Fuel" brushless variety. The 6 1/2 inch circular saw and the right angle drill are the regular M 18 technology. I have found them to be well designed solid tools. I have used the impact driver the most. The battery life with the XC battery has been phenomenal. Time will tell but I am pleased with my purchase. These tools replaced a set of Dewalt 28 volt cordless tools purchased in 2010. The online retailer neglected to say the line had been discontinued, hence the good price. *The tools were solid but the batteries, 6 in all, were made in 2007. 2 were dead as brand new, they were replaced by Dewalt at the time, but I was down to 2 decent batteries. Any Dewalt replacement batteries I have seen were "old" in the package.*



I have a local store that rebuilds almost any battery pack. I've had them rebild my 24 V Dewalt batteries. I've not heard of the 28 V, 36 V yes. I have switched to Milwaukee 18V Lithium Ion myself, as some of my 18V Dewalts still are good, but about 10 out of 20 have died.


----------



## TwoShot (Jan 18, 2008)

*Milwaukee Tools update*

Still very happy with my purchase of the M18 series of Milwaukee tools. The batteries have held up and the tools have performed flawlessly.


----------



## Saxe Point (Jan 29, 2013)

I am really pleased with the M18 driver/drill and impact driver that I got about 6 months ago. They perform extremely well, and my compact Li-Ion batteries have been great. I'm a Milwaukee convert.


----------



## Brentley (Dec 2, 2012)

I have the three speed impact driver kit. It is a fantastic tool, the batteries are great, last a long time and the tool just goes. 

I would buy it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## onhillww (Sep 14, 2012)

I have both the 18V Hackzall and hammer drill and both are great tools. Batteries are pricey but aren't they all. I like the fuel gauge on the battery, the more info the better. I'm not a Ford or Chevy kind of guy I have and love my Makita and Bosch tools but I can say that corded ( circular saw, hole shooter drill) or battery powered - Milwaukee tools always impress me.


----------



## William Ho (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi everyone! I am from a battery pack manufacturer from China, and we do all kinds of battery packs for cordless power tools for brands like Makita , Milwaukee, Dewalt, Bosch, Blacker & Decker , Crasftsman, Ryobi and otehrs. You are welcome to visit our website www.sz-wyx.com.


----------

